# Rhino 700 - Snorkel? / 660 Airbox?



## HeadC1

I took a quick look at my friend's rhino 700 last night but didnt remove any plastics. I dont like the stock snorkel from the airbox to the motor, too far for the air to travel. Has anyone tried putting a 660 airbox on a 700 or moved the 700's airbox to between the seats. If I can get an airbox between the seats and run a snorkel from there it will be shorter and have better air flow.


----------



## phreebsd

that's real thinking going on right there. that's stuff gets done. 
Go on son, pioneer the Rhino HeadC1 mod.


----------



## bump530

we always thinkin outside the box. H&B (head and bump) gets it done LMFAO


----------



## keestan31

has anybody tried this? I have been thinking about trying it so that I dont have to snorkel through the hood


----------



## sloboy

just run them up the roll cage like i did, with duals, or just come off the injector body with hard pipe an put a pod on the end of it??


----------

